# Ridiculousness From My Factory



## VapeKing (20/11/13)

This has just been sent to me as a new product from the factory we deal with. Look at this beast!




​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/11/13)

What the actual F..... Thats just silly! Im sure it produces a crazy vape though 

Bring some in hehe


----------



## Gizmo (20/11/13)

LOL


----------



## Riaz (20/11/13)

holy moly!!!!

that is HUGE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/11/13)

Riaz said:


> holy moly!!!!
> 
> that is HUGE


 
Imagine the looks when vaping that in public  I want one!!!!!


----------



## Tom (20/11/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Imagine the looks when vaping that in public  I want one!!!!!


you'll be arrested!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/11/13)

Tom said:


> you'll be arrested!


 
Either for weapon use or for indecent exposure haha that thing looks like a damn dildo!!


----------



## fred1sa (20/11/13)

Time to buy juices in 2l bottles.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (20/11/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Either for weapon use or for indecent exposure haha that thing looks like a damn dildo!!


----------

